# Transducer mounted in Outback seat scupper



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I came across this post on "Kayak Fishing U" about a guy who installed a Lowrance DSI ducer in his seat scupper (Nov 20th). Looks pretty good. Anybody else try this? Thoughts? I like that it keeps the transducer in the water, yet it's somewhat protected in the groove of the hull. And it keeps your main scuppers operational.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

looks good. i might consider doing that to my yak


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

pretty cool wilbur


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I think it looks pretty cool too. I think I might try it. He mentioned on his Facebook post that he cleared out the threads and reinforced them with JB Weld. I'm guessing he drilled them out a little and put that stuff on to strengthen it?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks interesting but I'd be concerned about drag in the water, beach landings, and how it would get in the way of my kayak cart. Just something to think about.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, I bit the bullet and bought the Elite 5 DSI unit I've been wanting. Now, time to mount it. I've got the battery connection and a new Ram mount, but I still want those awesome DSI images. I want 3 Barges to actually look like 3 sunken boats! Here's a pic where a guy mounted the ducer on his rudder. Looks very practical. I've also seen on the Aussie forums that they've had good luck mounting in hull with putty. Hmm. http://www.norcalkayakanglers.com/index.php?topic=21431.0


----------

